# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Show me your Mojaves!

## PorcelainxDoll

Mojaves have become one of my favorite morphs. We have a thread for a lot of other morphs so show me your Mojos.

My sweet boy! Twizzler
78g of cuteness!




Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mrl249

Guess I can join this list now...

----------


## Solarsoldier001

This is my beautiful Maya. It's been a couple of months since this. I guess I should take a new picture. She's about 200-300 grams bigger now 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Both females are over 1000 grams now and both need picture updates.

----------


## Fidget

Dinah, my first (and by far crabbiest bp), about 440g now.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Here is my listtle guy, will try and get some new pix tomorrow as he just shed a little bit ago!!!

----------


## satomi325

Here's my best gal!

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

My Mojave het hypo male! He is right around 150 grams right now. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## crbballs

Uh oh you asked for it!!!!! No flash just light tent. At 1000, here's my Mojave. I bought her as a plain ol mojo so no other genes that I'm aware of.

----------


## el8ch

This is my mojo girl at 600g, she is almost 1000 now. Hope you like her.  :Very Happy:

----------


## RoseyReps

My mojo doesn't come home for another week and a half! No fair!  :Razz: 

Crb...your mojo makes me drool every time I see her!
 :Long tongue:

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Uh oh you asked for it!!!!! No flash just light tent. At 1000, here's my Mojave. I bought her as a plain ol mojo so no other genes that I'm aware of.


Crbballs truly amazing how that girl has such a different color. She is one gorgeous example. 


1.0 Pewter (Dexter), 1.0 Butter Het OG (Butters), 0.1 Pinstripe (Honey), 0.1 Lesser (Pepper), 0.1 Butter Het OG (Aurora), 0.1 Spider Het OG (Betsy), 0.1 Mojave (Maya) 
Sent from iPhone using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## don15681

> This is my mojo girl at 600g, she is almost 1000 now. Hope you like her.



very nice!! I do like her

----------

_el8ch_ (09-20-2012)

----------


## Lolo76

Love me some Mojaves! Here are the three I currently have... a father and his two (separate clutch) daughters.  :Good Job: 

Julius, the "daddy"


Juliet, from his 2010 clutch


With her daddy, when she was still newly hatched


Iris, my holdback from the 2011 clutch




And the other Mojave from that clutch, who I no longer have - just love this pic, LOL.  :Wink:

----------


## youbeyouibei

My vanilla mojave boy, Leroy Jenkinsss:







Please forgive the crap-tastic pictures; I've yet to build a light tent but it's in the works...along with a dozen or so other projects, lol! Crbballs, love the color on your girl and her pattern!

----------


## ballpython19

> This is my mojo girl at 600g, she is almost 1000 now. Hope you like her.


Wow..beautiful!!!

----------

_el8ch_ (09-20-2012)

----------


## hypnotixdmp

> Love me some Mojaves! Here are the three I currently have... a father and his two (separate clutch) daughters. 
> 
> Julius, the "daddy"
> 
> 
> Juliet, from his 2010 clutch
> 
> 
> With her daddy, when she was still newly hatched
> ...


That big guy makes me super happy to have a mojo, I cannot wait till my little guy gets that big!!!! I love his patterns and how big they got!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lolo76

> That big guy makes me super happy to have a mojo, I cannot wait till my little guy gets that big!!!! I love his patterns and how big they got!!


Thanks! I got him as a baby from Justin Kobylka, and he went from 93g to over 2000g in the first two years. And with his prolific breeding abilities, siring his first clutch at only 8mos old, I have dubbed him Mr. Studmuffin.  :Smile:

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Lets see.... I have a few with some Mojo in them....

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

My female


male


and my two majaves that just came out of the eggs yesterday  :Smile:

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

This is my girl Jazzy she is about 4 months old.

----------


## oskyle1567

My first morph beutiful mojave wish i still had him  :Sad:  

I actually just got this girl in yesterday wasent going to bother her until next week but i had to after seeing this thread!

She has stub tail you can see it in this picture I think it make her unique.

----------


## SeeTheCityLights

2012 male



2012 female




2012 female

----------


## oskyle1567

hmm they wouldnt let me edit my last post anyways these guys are being paid off and i should have them by next month!!! So excited!
First Mojave 100% het ghost


and last the most anticipated pastave! 



Quite the mojave enthusiast! Def my favorite morph, you guys have posted some amazing animals also!

----------


## Kaorte

He is a pretty boy. Hopefully he will have some pretty babies this season!!

----------


## SPJ



----------


## mskeebster

Here is my baby mojave bp "Bob" - he hatched on 7/29/12 and he has been with me for about a month now and is a great feeder. He is my first reptile/snake and will definitely not be the last!













P.S Thank you to this forum for all the information I learned (before I got Bob) and still learning. It definitely helps a lot.

----------


## reptileexperts

My shiela :-)

----------


## RoseyReps

Spj, is that a single gene Mojave or something else in the mix? That is amazing! Love the busyness of the pattern!  :Good Job:

----------


## Joshua Jasper

Here's my 1100 gram male Mojo Vampire Bill:





*And here I am with him:*

----------


## CeeJay

Here's my guy. Dr. Pepper. He's about 500g now.  He's also het Hypo.

----------

Kaorte (09-21-2012)

----------


## HypoLyf

Here's Clyde!

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

I gotta get in on this! So many beautiful and varied Mojo's. Here's my Mandark, just shed tonight  :Smile:

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Im loving all these mojos !! I cant wait to.see mine all  grown  up!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Shanna

Here's my little Calavera, she has the personality of a puppy.

----------


## Robyn@SYR

I love the striped Mojaves myself : )

----------


## crbballs

> Here's my guy. Dr. Pepper. He's about 500g now.  He's also het Hypo.


Yours looks a lot like mine. With the stripe and crazy blushing. Mine is on page 1

----------


## Inknsteel

Here's my big male. He doesn't like to stay still for pics.

----------


## Guiding Golden

Helix- Male, 77g at the time the photo was taken.  Have had him since September 9th.

----------


## CeeJay

> Yours looks a lot like mine. With the stripe and crazy blushing. Mine is on page 1


Yeah it does.  Looks good.  Yours appears to have more red tones in it, correct?

----------


## SPJ

> Spj, is that a single gene Mojave or something else in the mix? That is amazing! Love the busyness of the pattern!


There's a little bit more to him plus he's 100 het hypo.  :ROFL:

----------


## ballpython19

My little Ares  :Smile: 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Lolo76_ (09-22-2012)

----------


## Lolo76

Nice striping on little Ares!  :Good Job: 

Here's an updated picture of my girl Iris, who I showed off earlier in the thread - she's getting big!

----------

ballpython19 (09-22-2012)

----------


## stickyalvinroll

no! i shall not show you my mojaves.  :Smile:  lol

----------


## glk832

Here is mine.. very nice
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDuQ...e_gdata_player

Clutch City Exotics

----------


## Robert093090

Here is my 700g male

----------


## ballpython19

> Nice striping on little Ares! 
> 
> Here's an updated picture of my girl Iris, who I showed off earlier in the thread - she's getting big!


Thanks..and I love the bright mojos urs is stunning  :Good Job:

----------


## faydeacon

Mojave male 990g
He's got better with age  :Smile:  

Mojave female 1000g 




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

----------


## ironpython

What do you look for to determine if its a mojave.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

> The Mojave is an incomplete dominant or what many refer to as Co-Dominant mutation that produces a Ball Python with various shades of browns, vibrant yellows, deep blacks, blue- grey body color, creamy highlights and flames. Mojaves are typically very easy to recognize by what is commonly known as the Mojave Pattern. Instead of the alien head we are used to seeing with many normal ball pythons, that pattern seems to be split in two, separated by intense amounts of flaming. This pattern normally produces only one black dot inside what would be similar to a keyhole. Another key trait on the Mojaves is a complete white underbelly.


Taken from world of ball pythons

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ballpython19

> Here is my 700g male


Great blushing!!

----------


## Robert093090

> Great blushing!!


Thanks  :Smile:

----------

